# Large RBB in Newcastle



## cagey (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...hinking-his-call-out-fee-20141002-10oylh.html


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2014)

That's an impressive rbb! Wow


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Oct 2, 2014)

My favorite comment on one of the facebook shares. "I owned a carpet python that was as round as a bucket and 12ft long" 
Omg.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> My favorite comment on one of the facebook shares. "I owned a carpet python that was as round as a bucket and 12ft long"
> Omg.



A coastal carpet python can attain a length of 13ft and weigh as much as 15kg, deffinately not as thick as a bucket though.


----------



## lemon (Oct 2, 2014)

Video of the release is up
http://www.theherald.com.au/story/2...e-catcher-rethinking-his-call-out-fee/?cs=305


----------



## eipper (Oct 3, 2014)

That snake would be lucky to be 1.5 tl it's not 2 m.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree that the size of this animal has been greatly exaggerated (he says "he would stretch easily to 2.5 metres" in the video). The estimated weight quoted as being 10 kg, is surely a gross exaggeration as well (I seriously doubt that it would be any more than 3-4 kilos, if that).

Furthermore the photograph is _very_ deceptive, as the animal is being held towards the camera on tongs and hook, greatly exaggerating how big it looks.
Why the need to exaggerate the size of the "monster"??
I'm cynical about media grabs like this. 
Otherwise the information is OK.


----------



## markannab (Oct 4, 2014)

I came to post the article but found it here. Very inconsistent. 'One chance for a photo because it was heavy' - yet his face doesn't show him straining. RBB 'very aggressive'. The weight/length. Sad.


----------

